# Self-serve Horseshopping?



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

> I just saw this posted on Facebook and thought I would pass it along.
> 
> "***ATTENTION**** Last night, 11/2/11 in Magnolia, Arkansas someone  stole a Featherlite bumper pull stock trailer with five horses, saddles,  and bits from the college barn. Dark colored, 4-door truck, Georgia  plates and one of the horses was Ashley Mills good black horse with a  rocking M brand on left hip. Another sorrel blaze face horse with a  rocking V on his left shoulder, right hip had backward L with a K. There  was also a grey mare with no markings, a buckskin mare with a star on  her head, and a black mare. It had to happen 11/2/11 between 10:30pm and  7:00 a.m. Please help us find them! SHARE THIS WITH EVERYONE YOU KNOW!  Call Ashley Mills at               386-209-0469       with information."





> Students say the dark colored, 4-door truck has Georgia license plates (TL7W102).



That's brass balls for you: Stealing the trailer, the horses and the equipment in one haul!
I hope thye get caught. (and for situations like that hanging should be implemented...)


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> That's brass balls for you: Stealing the trailer, the horses and the equipment in one haul!
> I hope thye get caught. (and for situations like that hanging should be implemented...)


Or staked out over an ant hill.

Who would leave their horses trailerd for that long with no one around? Big lesson learned I suppose. Hope they get em back and catch the low down 4 flushers.


----------



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

They stole the horses out of the barn....we are talking BOLD MoFos here!


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> They stole the horses out of the barn....we are talking BOLD MoFos here!


Shootin em is to good for the varmits.


----------



## granfire (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh how right you were....
http://www.magnoliareporter.com/new...cle_3a81ae5e-202a-11e1-adf3-0019bb2963f4.html

they found four of the 5 horses tied up in the woods with no food. but alive...

the 5th horse had been killed.
seems that the young 'lady' took offense to a romance gone bad and took her anger out on the boy's horse.

Charming girl, charming family....

but this far there are 25k theft on the table, crossing statelines while committing a felony, conspiracy etc....


----------



## MaxiMe (Dec 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> Oh how right you were....
> http://www.magnoliareporter.com/new...cle_3a81ae5e-202a-11e1-adf3-0019bb2963f4.html
> 
> they found four of the 5 horses tied up in the woods with no food. but alive...
> ...


But judge she needed killin!


----------



## granfire (Dec 6, 2011)

yuup

we call it chlorine for the gene pool though....


----------



## decepticon (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought this sounded strange. Horses are rarely stolen these days, since the prices are at an all-time low. It appears that this crime was more about a romantic relationship gone bad and retribution rather than mere theft.

However, in my area, most people keep their tack (saddles, etc.) locked up or watched by a nasty tempered guard dog and often chain and bolt trailers to immoveable objects. Most of the barns are at some distance from the farm houses and in the past it was unfortunately common to hear that thieves had cleaned someone out. It became so prevalent that various businesses would hold a "marking day" when customers could bring in their tack and use company equipment (engravers, etc.) to permanently mark identification information on their belongings. We are not talking small potatoes here. A nice show saddle can easily run $3 -5,000.00, grooming eqiupment can reach up around the $1,000 mark, it all costs big bucks and is easily transportable.

From the immortal Heavy Metal, "Hanging's too good for her!"


----------



## granfire (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, in South Florida they have a rash of horse thefts - or the owners find the remains of their horses in the pastures, after the good parts have been cut out...
Depending on where you are at, you can still get a couple hundred bucks for a horse you 'got for free'

But the more becomes known about that person and her family, the more infuriating the situation gets.


----------

